# Only one instance of setup may be run at a time.



## Play3r (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok so basically im trying to install office 2010 on a new laptop and i keep getting this error, even from a reboot when i open nothing other than the setup.exe.

Any idea how i can fix this? 

Thanks


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you tried CTRL+SHIFT+ESCAPE > Processes and ending any instances of setup.exe that may be running?


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 20, 2011)

2DividedbyZero said:


> Have you tried CTRL+SHIFT+ESCAPE > Processes and ending any instances of setup.exe that may be running?



^This^

And, are you installing from a disk (CD/DVD) or download files?

Possibility 1.  If, from a disk (CD/DVD) and you have autorun on, it may be loading in the back ground and you are clicking on the setup file, so you end up with multiple instances.

Possibility 2.  If you have a trial edition or have had a failed install you may need to run the uninstaller or/and, something like, revo uninstaller and/or ccleaner to remove the old installer info in the temp directories.

Possibility 3.  Your A/V and/or firewall may be conflicting with the install.

Just a few things to look at.


----------



## Play3r (Jun 20, 2011)

I have looked at these things. nothing in processes. ran a ccleaner pass. still didnt work.

I dont understand at all why it doesnt work,................................................... ARGHHHHHHH


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you tried using LibreOffice.org instead?


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Jun 20, 2011)

Play3r said:


> I have looked at these things. nothing in processes. ran a ccleaner pass. still didnt work.
> 
> I dont understand at all why it doesnt work,................................................... ARGHHHHHHH



did you select show processes from all users?


----------



## Frick (Jun 20, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Have you tried using LibreOffice.org instead?


----------



## Play3r (Jun 20, 2011)

thats what is running


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 20, 2011)

Still only a partial listing(see scroll bar to the side).
You got a lot of stuff running that are a waste of resources. (Just thought I'd mention it.)


----------



## Play3r (Jun 20, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Have you tried using LibreOffice.org instead?



i would, but the person whos it is, likes to see a little microsoft there otherwise its to hard..............


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jun 20, 2011)

Frick said:


>


----------



## Play3r (Jun 20, 2011)

yer lots of crapware 112 processes if phenomenal. but some ppl love a bit of crapware. my desktop does 80 at most


----------



## Play3r (Jun 20, 2011)

nevermind guys found a solution. im installing it in safe mode.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 20, 2011)

Load this (PC De-Crapifier) on there and tell the person they may want to think about using it, when they are tired of a slowed down PC.

Back to the topic:

Try opening msconfig utility and choose diagnostic setup, re-boot and then try the install.

Quoted from Windows 7 Msconfig Startup Utility Guide At askthecomputertech.com:

Normal startup: Starts Windows normally. This loads Windows with all programs and services.  This mode is the default mode.

Diagnostic startup:  This mode starts Windows 7 with basic services and drivers only. It is useful if say you want to rule out basic Windows files as a potential problem.

Selective startup:  Selective mode starts Windows 7 with basic services and drivers like diagnostic startup mode though it also starts programs you select


----------



## Play3r (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks viper will have a look at the de-capifier


----------



## Shariq (Jul 2, 2011)

Try disabling your anti-virus program... If it still not works, then uninstall it and then run the setup again. It will work.


----------



## n-ster (Jul 2, 2011)

I start at 40 with my Desktop and it has W7 Ultimate 64bit o.o

try safe mode.... Nvm I thought to myself to read the thread before pressing post lol

but seriously, reduce the number of processes/services because it will create problems in the long run if you don't


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jul 2, 2011)

Bloody hell, I only have 29 processes running. 112 is epic LOL Glad you seem to have got it sorted


----------



## benito6000 (Jul 6, 2011)

Some antivirus blocks programs to access properly to the registry, I had this issue for a couple of weeks and I didn't found anybody with an appropriate response.

Finally I disable the HIPS feature of my NOD32 Antivirus and the setup starts without problems.  When you disable this feature you have to reboot.

So; try to disable antivirus and any advanced protection that you have.

Hope this help.
Israel Garcia
http://www.nearsolutions.net


----------

